# ID pls



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

help me to identify these to pigeons in the pictures 

http://img713.imageshack.us/i/imag0117we.jpg/


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i think,its some kind of a high flyer......(i may be completly wrong  )


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

..............


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

They look like tipplers.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yA ID SAY TIPPLER TYP


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like Tipplers


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you all


----------

